# GWT Screen size



## Freaky123 (10. Okt 2012)

Hallo,
ich muesste in GWT ein HorizontalPanel mit der Width des Bildschirms setzen.
Weis vlt jemand wie man die Breite des Screens erhaelt?


----------



## darekkay (10. Okt 2012)

Nutzt du ExtGWT/GXT? Dort gibt es den ViewPort, der diese Aufgabe übernimmt und zusätzlich auf das Ändern der Fenstergröße reagiert.


----------



## Freaky123 (11. Okt 2012)

Danke, habs mit Window.getClientWidth() geloest


----------

